# EU Win: Ecigs are NOT medicines



## Alex (17/2/16)

Did Glantz & ANTZ help to destroy ecig ban? | argvargen
*Ecigs are NOT medicines.*

This was the conclusion of the Swedish Administrative Court today, ending a rollercoaster case that has been dragging on for over two years. The Swedish Medicines Agency Läkemedelsverket took an ecig shop to court under the presumption that nicotine-containing ecigs and eliquids should be regulated under medicines law and regulation. The Court has finally decided that ecigs should not be subjected to this law or any medicines regulation. It is a huge win for consumer-driven tobacco harm reduction and freedom of choice.

The most sublime part of this ruling was the fact that Läkemedelsverket’s case was built on their claim that since ecigs are effective cessation products, they should be brought under their juristiction in line with patches, gums, Chantix and other medicinal cessation products. The court ruled that after consideration of the available “evidence”, they didn’t consider ecigs to be effective cessation products.

So in their own special way, anti-vaping buffoon Glantz and the army of junk-science spouting “researchers” around the world have helped to prevent ecigs being banned as illegal/unlicensed medicines. It’s a delightful irony that a case whose central premise appeared to have been “These things are awesome cessation products, let’s ban them” has been rejected.

Of course anyone who cares to look around them and see the amount of ex-smoking vapers there are knows full well that ecigs are a superb choice for those who would like to switch to a less harmful product. And thanks to the junk science of Glantz et al, many more Swedish smokers will continue to get the opportunity to try for themselves.

So thanks Stan & friends. You have inadvertantly helped Swedish vapers to win one battle. Now the war really begins in earnest, as vapers, harm-reduction advocates and enlightened politicians fight both the TPD and the inevitable attempts of the Swedish government to gold-plate it.

Source: http://argvargen.com/2016/02/17/did-glantz-antz-help-to-destroy-ecig-ban/

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 4 | Informative 3


----------



## WHeunis (18/2/16)

Alex said:


> The court ruled that after consideration of the available “evidence”, they didn’t consider ecigs to be effective cessation products.



Not 101% sure that this finding won't come back to bite us(ie: vapers) in the ass...
If it is NOT considered a valid/effective cessation product, then it very well could fall under recreational use and hence subject to sin-taxes and all those sorts of regulations that go along with it.

Dont get me wrong, I am ecstatic that the greedy companies trying to shove us out have lost. But sometimes, after the battle, you have to account of:
*"At what cost?"*

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Lord Vetinari (18/2/16)

WHeunis said:


> Not 101% sure that this finding won't come back to bite us(ie: vapers) in the ass...
> If it is NOT considered a valid/effective cessation product, then it very well could fall under recreational use and hence subject to sin-taxes and all those sorts of regulations that go along with it.
> 
> Dont get me wrong, I am ecstatic that the greedy companies trying to shove us out have lost. But sometimes, after the battle, you have to account of:
> *"At what cost?"*


I see it like the Swedish government does. If you take my mods away I will be on the cigs in less than a week. 

Besides the 99 percent HARM REDUCTION is what we are all after. I like nicotine. 

As long as everybody can agree on the massive harm reduction and incredible savings on medical expenses I am good.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Lord Vetinari (18/2/16)

If we can atomize using ultrasound or other means instead of heat an e-cig would be a very powerful and useful medical device as you could then load it with medication... can be an ideal delivery system.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Stosta (18/2/16)

I load my ecig with nicotine and that stops a lot of people at my office from getting hurt!

Reactions: Agree 1 | Winner 2


----------



## NewOobY (18/2/16)

imagine if the ruling went the other way - you would have pharmacists selling vape products, this would not be as cool of an experience as it currently is. Going to the vape shop, chatting with fellow vaper's and shop owners would be out the door. Just a thought if it went the other way.


----------



## Kuhlkatz (18/2/16)

Stosta said:


> I load my ecig with nicotine and that stops a lot of people at my office from getting hurt!


Yep, vaping saves lives - ours AND theirs

Reactions: Agree 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Lord Vetinari (18/2/16)

Stosta said:


> I load my ecig with nicotine and that stops a lot of people at my office from getting hurt!


I have a saying... "I vape therefore others may live"


----------



## Lord Vetinari (18/2/16)

NewOobY said:


> imagine if the ruling went the other way - you would have pharmacists selling vape products, this would not be as cool of an experience as it currently is. Going to the vape shop, chatting with fellow vaper's and shop owners would be out the door. Just a thought if it went the other way.


Yes it would severely adversely affect the COMMUNITY aspect. Very important is the peer support.

Reactions: Agree 3


----------

